# Signature Pics



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

I have uploaded my signature pic on the gallery with little success. Any help with this would be appreciated.

www.********.co.uk/gallery/andrews/front.jpg


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

hmmm..if you can't get it sorted email me the pic and I'll host it for you


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

got it sorted thanks. must have been a corrupted file


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You've got a grill again ;D


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

that was temporary insanity Â    ;D


----------

